
Ask HN: Considering State Vocational Program for Network Administration - tambienben
I currently work in an unrelated blue collar field. I&#x27;m wondering what your experience has been, and whether you would recommend &#x2F;not&#x2F; entering it (if so, why not?).<p>I understand the choice is a personal decision, etc, etc. I&#x27;m only looking for resources to help me make my decision.<p>Any input is greatly appreciated.
======
techjuice
The best experience for network administration is hands on experience. If this
program has old and modern equipment from old school copper hardware to modern
fiber ranging from routers, switches, firewalls, and working server equipment
take it. As hands on experience trumps everything, especially if you are an
ambitious driven individual in an interview. One of the great benefits about
the network engineering field is the better you get the more you will be
compensated for your skills, talents and abilities, especially the closer you
are to a metro area.

Though, I would also recommend at least reading and watching through the
certification material for CCNA, CCNP and CCIE Routing & Switching, Security,
Collaboration and Datacenter when you have a chance from something like
Safaribooksonline or Udemy. The amount of knowledge you learn just by reading
through the certification material and applying it is breathtaking.

To enhance your experience, I also recommend picking up a CCNA/CCNP lab kit
off of Amazon so you have something cheap at home to put your hands on. If you
do not have the money or do not want to have equipment in house there are
online lab options that use real equipment that you can remote into from home.
Though with that option you will not get the good hands on experience learning
about all the different cable types, how to configure them properly on the
routers, and switches and go through the good old troubleshooting process when
cables do not work as expected that you will run into on a real network
engineering job.

All of the best network engineers I have met have their own network lab setup
at home or were lucky and had a test network setup at work to prototype and
test things before implementing them in their staging and production
environments at work.

Once you have a good grasp of physical networking and the configuration of
network hardware you can really start to take advantage of software defined
networking to automate all types of network designs and security requirements.
This will give you a major advantage over other candidates if the program has
varying types of equipment to learn on.

